# Just for fun Chopper



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Figured id just start a topic on it. :biggrin: 
Plese post your pics and progress.
Buildoff is open to anybody.
Deadline is in about a month.



Chopper builders.Please check in.

1.kustombuilder-Down2Scale
2.laidframe-Down2Scale
3.zbrst90222-Down2Scale
4.Willie jr-Down2Scale
5.Willie sr-Down2Scale
6.Highlander64-Down2Scale
7.bigdogg323-Down2Scale
8.sr.woodgrain-Down2Scale
9.Jimbo-Down2Scale
10.Just Ripe-Down2Scale
11.lowridermodels-MCBA
12.Damaged-Dynasty
13.
14.
15.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

I will post up pics for mark in a few.


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

LOL, I was just thinking of doing a chopper build for my BOXSTOCK buildoff. But i'd like to get in on this one.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lb808_@May 30 2010, 10:13 AM~17646512
> *LOL, I was just thinking of doing a chopper build for my BOXSTOCK buildoff. But i'd like to get in on this one.
> *


  add your name to the list.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Progress Pics for Lowridermodels :biggrin:


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

id like to participate, can you add me to the list


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Damaged_@May 30 2010, 12:35 PM~17647118
> *id like to participate, can you add me to the list
> *


done


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@May 30 2010, 12:25 PM~17646537
> *Progress Pics for Lowridermodels :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...





marky mark send you them pics from his phone?


if so, tell that fool to send out my kits already that he said he was gonna send 2 weeks ago, and wont respond to my texts :0 oops, did i say that out loud? :uh:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 30 2010, 01:09 PM~17647261
> *marky mark send you them pics from his phone?
> if so, tell that fool to send out my kits already that he said he was gonna send 2 weeks ago, and wont respond to my texts :0  oops, did i say that out loud? :uh:
> *


he sure did.ill pass the mess to him.


----------



## Laidframe (Mar 14, 2006)

I worked on the tank most of yesterday. Still need to do more sanding and shaping. The overall shape didnt come out right, but I can live with it.


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

tank looking good bro !!!!!!!!!!!!!! nice job ! :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@May 30 2010, 10:49 AM~17646412
> *Figured id just start a topic on it. :biggrin:
> Plese post your pics and progress.
> Buildoff is open to anybody.
> ...


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Laidframe_@May 30 2010, 03:21 PM~17647320
> *I worked on the tank most of yesterday. Still need to do more sanding and shaping. The overall shape didnt come out right, but I can live with it.
> 
> 
> ...


Looks real good. :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

anyone got a chopper kit they wanna lend me ? lol if so, ill get in on this as well :biggrin:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Laidframe_@May 30 2010, 11:21 AM~17647320
> *I worked on the tank most of yesterday. Still need to do more sanding and shaping. The overall shape didnt come out right, but I can live with it.
> 
> 
> ...



:cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 30 2010, 01:36 PM~17647390
> *anyone got a chopper kit they wanna lend me ? lol if so, ill get in on this as well :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@May 30 2010, 01:34 PM~17647385
> *Looks real good. :thumbsup:
> *


you in on this chopper action too? :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 30 2010, 03:09 PM~17647261
> *
> *


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 30 2010, 11:09 AM~17647261
> *marky mark send you them pics from his phone?
> if so, tell that fool to send out my kits already that he said he was gonna send 2 weeks ago, and wont respond to my texts :0  oops, did i say that out loud? :uh:
> *


u sent 1 text, YOUR 1 KIT and vert boot goes out TUE as i told u in a text earlier.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

LOOKN GOOD FELLAS THEM CHOPPERS R GONNA LOOK BADASS FUCK  WEN THUR DONE 

I HOPE TOO GET MY ASS IN GEAR AND DO SUMTHIN WITH MINES :uh: BUT NOT FEELIN IT YET BUT I'LL GIVE IT MY BEST TOO COME UP WITH SUMTHING ATLEAST :happysad:


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@May 30 2010, 04:16 PM~17647574
> *you in on this chopper action too? :biggrin:
> *


I will be.


----------



## warsr67 (Jan 18, 2010)




----------



## warsr67 (Jan 18, 2010)




----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

:wow:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

I have builders' ADD but I promise updates as I make progress.


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

can i get in on this, or am i to late?


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

If its not to late?


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

I think we need to establish start and finish date. Just so everyones clear on wass hattnin'... And so those that wanna get in can... Who's runnin' this? :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

the do date is the next down 2 scale meeting june , 2010, who know the date :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Right... Right...


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

it was a nice to paint today here you go o"gs


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@May 30 2010, 04:46 PM~17648677
> *the do date is the next down 2 scale meeting june    , 2010, who know the date  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


lets just do it from this monday till the end of june that way for those who want to join in b4 monday have a chance to join also


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@May 30 2010, 04:47 PM~17647694
> *u sent 1 text, YOUR 1 KIT and vert boot goes out TUE as i told u in a text earlier.
> *





ok marky, dont be gettin all butt hurt on me now, that shit was typed before you hit me up :uh: calm down pimpin


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@May 30 2010, 08:49 AM~17646412
> *Figured id just start a topic on it. :biggrin:
> Plese post your pics and progress.
> Buildoff is open to anybody.
> ...


Im in. Lets see if I can finish this one.... :biggrin:


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

THIS IS THE 1ST TIME I HAVE DONE A BIKE! Got a little work in tonight...Extended the front forks 1 3/4", so I hade to change the pitch of the neck, so I added a new renforment that extends down a little more. Lowerd the gas tank 1/4" and mocked up the handle bars...but I'm gonna go longer with them. So here ya go,


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

1.kustombuilder-Down2Scale
2.laidframe-Down2Scale
3.zbrst90222-Down2Scale
4.Willie jr-Down2Scale
5.Willie sr-Down2Scale
6.Highlander64-Down2Scale
7.bigdogg323-Down2Scale
8.sr.woodgrain-Down2Scale
9.Jimbo-Down2Scale
10.Just Ripe-Down2Scale
11.lowridermodels-MCBA
12.Damaged-Dynasty
13.Tonioseven-MCBA
14.Darkside Customs
15.LB808


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

Guess I should add my name 2

1.kustombuilder-Down2Scale
2.laidframe-Down2Scale
3.zbrst90222-Down2Scale
4.Willie jr-Down2Scale
5.Willie sr-Down2Scale
6.Highlander64-Down2Scale
7.bigdogg323-Down2Scale
8.sr.woodgrain-Down2Scale
9.Jimbo-Down2Scale
10.Just Ripe-Down2Scale
11.lowridermodels-MCBA
12.Damaged-Dynasty
13.Tonioseven-MCBA
14.Darkside Customs
15.LB808
16.06150XLT-DYNASTY


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Laidframe_@May 30 2010, 12:21 PM~17647320
> *I worked on the tank most of yesterday. Still need to do more sanding and shaping. The overall shape didnt come out right, but I can live with it.
> 
> 
> ...


I like what you did with the frame. Did the same thing on one myself. I don't like the low tube style frame Revell did for there hard tail .


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@May 30 2010, 09:06 PM~17650706
> *THIS IS THE 1ST TIME I HAVE DONE A BIKE! Got a little work in tonight...Extended the front forks 1 3/4", so I hade to change the pitch of the neck, so I added a new renforment that extends down a little more. Lowerd the gas tank 1/4" and mocked up the handle bars...but I'm gonna go longer with them. So here ya go,
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

Ive built a few of these box stock, so i figured il chop one up and try something different and scratch build a frame, i am no expert at scratch-building.sometimes you got to learn the hard way.









got stock frame together









made a basic jig to hold frame rails whilst chopping

















continued to chop until only bottom rail remained then started choppin, bending styrene rod and attach to frame rails 

















built a jig fixture to hold and position neck

















continued with shaping and fittng styrene rod.got the basic shape but had to chop and change a few area's.lost of trial and error to get a roughed out frame.









did a quick mock up with wheels and realised had to make more adjustments

























so thats were im up to.
its very rough at the moment still lots to do to frame,i will admit this has been very challenging, like i said im no expert at scratch building. need to fix a few things and will probly have to make more adjustments as i progress.next up is try fit motor,trans,then tank,seat,handle bars.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Damaged_@May 31 2010, 08:25 AM~17652090
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Nice fab work so far. Looks good. :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Damaged_@May 31 2010, 07:25 AM~17652090
> *
> 
> 
> ...



That is gonna be sick bro!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I love what you've done to the frame so far!


----------



## Laidframe (Mar 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Damaged_@May 31 2010, 05:25 AM~17652090
> *
> 
> 
> ...



The frame came out awesome. :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sweetdreamer_@May 30 2010, 06:00 PM~17648464
> *can i get in on this, or am i to late?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

1.kustombuilder-Down2Scale
2.laidframe-Down2Scale
3.zbrst90222-Down2Scale
4.Willie jr-Down2Scale
5.Willie sr-Down2Scale
6.Highlander64-Down2Scale
7.bigdogg323-Down2Scale
8.sr.woodgrain-Down2Scale
9.Jimbo-Down2Scale
10.Just Ripe-Down2Scale
11.lowridermodels-MCBA
12.Damaged-Dynasty
13.Tonioseven-MCBA
14.Darkside Customs
15.LB808
16.06150XLT-DYNASTY
17-sweetdreamer-CMBI


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Ill get some pics up here in a little while...


----------



## warsr67 (Jan 18, 2010)

trying a side car


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@May 31 2010, 12:29 PM~17653212
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice touch!!


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Damaged_@May 31 2010, 04:25 AM~17652090
> *
> 
> 
> ...



dam dog, thats fuckin nice right there :wow: 


what size is the styrene rod?


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@May 31 2010, 08:29 AM~17653212
> *
> 
> 
> ...



very creative mister :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@May 31 2010, 08:29 AM~17653212
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats  willie


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

damn everyone is gettin down for sure!


i wish i had a chopper kit, maybe the next go around  



keep doin what your doin fellas................ looks real good!


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

:biggrin: Thanks for letting me in on this build
all the bikes look good
hope i can finish this one, got a long list to do.
here is my first pic to show were i am at.


:wow: 









:roflmao:
going to build this from the ground up i dont want to be riding some one elses bike  
Wish me luck.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

heres my update






























:biggrin:


----------



## Laidframe (Mar 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@May 31 2010, 10:36 PM~17660653
> *heres my update
> 
> 
> ...


Thats coming out good :thumbsup:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

that old ford air cleaner looks perfect on there!! :wow: very nice bike  








:biggrin:
[/quote]
:thumbsup:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

seet frame :thumbsup: keep up the great work...i like these wheels too!


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

REAL COOL BRO. I LIKE I LIKE. :thumbsup: :worship: :x:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@May 31 2010, 09:36 PM~17660653
> *heres my update
> 
> 
> ...


lookn good joe  keep it up bro


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

I will post up pics for Mark later when i get home. :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

OK i am in on this ! Here's the bike ! I opened it up and started it almost 3 yrs ago but never did anything to it ! But heres an old pic ! 










Not doing alot of crazy shit like a few of these other guys but i'm tring to take part in the forum builds as much as i can !


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jun 1 2010, 11:09 AM~17664832
> *OK  i  am in  on this  !  Here's  the    bike  !  I  opened  it  up  and  started  it  almost  3 yrs  ago  but  never  did  anything  to  it  !  But  heres  an old  pic !
> 
> 
> ...


  ----------->


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Alright, here's my entry...
Not really sure what the hell Im doin with it, but at least I can say Ill be having fun with it and a learning experience...


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

LOOKN GOOD FELLAS KEEP UP THE GREAT WERK  SUM CRAZY IDEAS U GUYS COMING UP WITH :0 :cheesy: :wow:


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

I found my CHOPPER. Here's my entry.

Hosted on Fotki


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Got the frame taped together and gonna start the cutting here shortly... Stripping the chrome as I type this...


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

lookin good guys! im not 2 familiar with the chopper kits? is this the only chopper kit out right now... i notice u all pretty much have the same kit?


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Not sure if this is exactly correct for the wiring, but was close enough after looking at a few reference pics...


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jun 1 2010, 10:20 PM~17668940
> *lookin good guys! im not 2 familiar with the chopper kits? is this the only chopper kit out right now... i notice u all pretty much have the same kit?
> *



Revell has about 6 different versions.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

dam, i wanna do another one after this build-off :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Jun 1 2010, 10:57 PM~17670654
> *dam, i wanna do another one after this build-off  :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jun 1 2010, 01:09 PM~17664832
> *OK  i  am in  on this  !  Here's  the    bike  !  I  opened  it  up  and  started  it  almost  3 yrs  ago  but  never  did  anything  to  it  !  But  heres  an old  pic !
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

everyones builds looking good,going to be some sick bike's built

small amount of progress, its been fun and frustrating.certainly learning alot from this build.


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Jun 1 2010, 06:11 AM~17654872
> *dam dog, thats fuckin nice right there :wow:
> what size is the styrene rod?
> *


evergreen 1/8 rod, 3.2mm


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Damaged_@Jun 2 2010, 08:04 AM~17673038
> *everyones builds looking good,going to be some sick bike's built
> 
> small amount of progress, its been fun and frustrating.certainly learning alot from this build.
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Damaged_@Jun 2 2010, 09:04 AM~17673038
> *everyones builds looking good,going to be some sick bike's built
> 
> small amount of progress, its been fun and frustrating.certainly learning alot from this build.
> ...



Thats lookin good ! I love what you guys are doin' to these bikes !


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

dam there is some nice chop's getting built in here, 
i'll have my frame up tonight


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Not a lot of mods but I will try to do the paint some justice.


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

not much more...but redid the rear fender, needs filling and sanded...handle bars started. Sorry crap iPhone pics.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

love the stretch on the forks an handlebars bro! looks sick!


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

:0 
Got the frame made.

Custum one-off frame made from model trees
:biggrin: 
soft tail frame,springer seat,long front forks(soon to be springer forks)




























thanks for allowing me in on this buildoff


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

yaw throwin down on these bikes fellas!!!!!!!! Makes me wanna jump in and build one!!!


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

small update, just about got everything situated, few more scratch built parts to make

had to mod the primary drive plate, anyone got idea's what i could use for a replacemant belt ?


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

UPDETE ON CHOPPER, MORE WORK 2 BE DONE


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Jun 3 2010, 10:45 AM~17685761
> *UPDETE ON CHOPPER, MORE WORK 2 BE DONE
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Jun 3 2010, 10:45 AM~17685761
> *UPDETE ON CHOPPER, MORE WORK 2 BE DONE
> 
> 
> ...


bike looks sweet emilio keep it up bro  

and tks for the parts homie


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

you guys are killin' it! Builds are lookin good fellas !


----------



## Laidframe (Mar 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Jun 3 2010, 11:45 AM~17685761
> *UPDETE ON CHOPPER, MORE WORK 2 BE DONE
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Dr.aCuLa (May 16, 2010)

make a belt with thin tape painted flat black!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Just a little update to my ride ! 


















Those were just some quick mock up pics! I had it set up to run oil lines and fuel lines, throttle cable and brake line ! 

Its now finish but the camera is dead ! I took these yesturday but just now finding time to set down and relax !


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

Everyones chopper builds are looking sick! keep up the good work guys!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Well here are some finished pics of the COPPER CHOPPER !


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

damn mini, nice !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! looks prefect !!!!!!!!!! love the color,stance, everything about it, very nice !!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Damaged_@Jun 3 2010, 07:58 AM~17683757
> *small update, just about got everything situated, few more scratch built parts to make
> 
> had to mod the primary drive plate, anyone got idea's what i could use for a replacemant belt ?
> ...


Maybe the blower pully from a MAS blower set up...check with scaledreams.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

finally had some cash to go get some 3m tape to try my hand at some patterns this weekend. :biggrin:


----------



## just ripe (Feb 18, 2009)

:biggrin: here my chopper!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Jun 4 2010, 04:51 PM~17698645
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CAPTAIN AMERICA HIJO!! LOOKS GOOD THE TANK CAME OUT COOL! :thumbsup:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Jun 4 2010, 08:51 PM~17698645
> *
> 
> 
> ...


oh yea !!! cool paint mike, cant wait for this one!!!!!! easy rider !!!~ :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Jun 4 2010, 07:51 PM~17698645
> *
> 
> 
> ...



thats kool as heck !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

:wow: uffin: :worship: 
awesome build mini, i like all the extra details you added, looks if it might be street legal.
did you decide to leave the mirrors off ?


----------



## Laidframe (Mar 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Jun 4 2010, 05:51 PM~17698645
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Jun 4 2010, 04:51 PM~17698645
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN MIKE THAT LOOKS SWEET  TALK ABOUT UR "AMERICAN CHOPPER"  NICE IDEA THOU MIKE


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Damaged_@Jun 4 2010, 10:22 PM~17699508
> *:wow:  uffin:  :worship:
> awesome build mini, i like all the extra details you added, looks if it might be street legal.
> did you decide to leave the mirrors off ?
> ...



Shit funkers keep braking off so i said screw it !


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

Nice Mini...is the headlight missing?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Jun 5 2010, 06:43 AM~17701592
> *Nice Mini...is the headlight missing?
> *


nope its in there just the pics are shadowing the clear glass


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Sup widdit fellas! Been busy as hell! Tryin' to get some updates by sunday. Got family funeral bizz all weekend... :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jun 5 2010, 10:44 AM~17702972
> *Sup widdit fellas! Been busy as hell! Tryin' to get some updates by sunday. Got family funeral bizz all weekend... :happysad:  :happysad:
> *


DONT WORRY ABOUT IT JIM U KNOW FAMILY COMES FIRST CARNAL


----------



## just ripe (Feb 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Damaged_@Jun 4 2010, 09:22 PM~17699508
> *:wow:  uffin:  :worship:
> awesome build mini, i like all the extra details you added, looks if it might be street legal.
> did you decide to leave the mirrors off ?
> ...


 :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## warsr67 (Jan 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jun 5 2010, 12:44 PM~17702972
> *Sup widdit fellas! Been busy as hell! Tryin' to get some updates by sunday. Got family funeral bizz all weekend... :happysad:  :happysad:
> *


THIS IS OUR TIME TO LOOK UP TO OUR LORD FOR STRENTH AND COMFORT SO WE MAY COMFORT OTHER IN THERE TIME OF NEED. PRAYING FOR YOU AN FAMILY.


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Jun 5 2010, 08:23 PM~17705489
> *THIS IS OUR TIME TO LOOK UP TO OUR LORD FOR STRENTH AND COMFORT SO WE MAY COMFORT OTHER IN THERE TIME OF NEED. PRAYING FOR YOU AN FAMILY.
> *



x2 :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Jun 4 2010, 05:51 PM~17698645
> *
> 
> 
> ...



holy moly mike it came out just ripe homie. just like you said it will :biggrin: 

it reminds me of all our falling soilders from the past wars!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Thanks for the love brothers! :happysad: I really appreciate you guys. Thats REAL. :happysad: And Mister Willie Sr. Sir, that was DEEP brother! Thank you. :happysad:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Jun 4 2010, 05:51 PM~17698645
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Dam OGees always comin' correct!!! :biggrin: Baddass Mike!!! Waitin' for this one!!!


----------



## Laidframe (Mar 14, 2006)

Damn you guys are doing good, I haven't even started to primer anything yet.


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

I got some paint on it today! mock up pics in a little bit when the clear dries


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Y'all are doin' tha damned thang up in here! I need to get crackin'!!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

i thought of gettin in this one, but i want a super wide rear tire...



hold on, let me see what i cant fuck around & make


----------



## just ripe (Feb 18, 2009)

here more picks........... :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Laidframe (Mar 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Jun 6 2010, 04:00 PM~17710228
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Laidframe_@Jun 6 2010, 04:51 PM~17710586
> *Looking good  :thumbsup:
> *


X2 nice paint work!! all them stars and bleed through?! nice!!! really tiny stickers or something?


----------



## warsr67 (Jan 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Jun 6 2010, 05:00 PM~17710228
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking sweet mike


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Jun 6 2010, 07:00 PM~17710228
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Looks real good.


----------



## warsr67 (Jan 18, 2010)

UPDATE ON CHOPPER


----------



## just ripe (Feb 18, 2009)




----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Damaged_@Jun 5 2010, 03:22 AM~17699508
> *:wow:  uffin:  :worship:
> awesome build mini, i like all the extra details you added, looks if it might be street legal.
> did you decide to leave the mirrors off ?
> ...


 :0 
nice


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

great topic


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by just ripe+Jun 7 2010, 09:00 AM~17710228-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 thats different.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Jun 6 2010, 07:00 PM~17710228
> *
> 
> 
> ...





thats too sick! real nice paint work bro!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Jun 6 2010, 04:00 PM~17710228
> *
> 
> 
> ...



hno: hno: hno: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Still on mine... just been in a slump lately , but Im back with it... Pics later tonite hopefully.... Everyone's bikes are lookin good....


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Got a little bit done to mine....


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

damnit man, spike from hell! looks good..as does everyones!! 

No go for me, just not a chopper building guy..imagine that. :happysad:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jun 8 2010, 08:04 PM~17732556
> *damnit man, spike from hell!  looks good..as does everyones!!
> 
> No go for me, just not a chopper building guy..imagine that. :happysad:
> *


Thanks bro... You aint seen nothin yet... Got some more crazy shit up my sleeve...


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

And handlebars.. Not sure if I like them yet...


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

dont look too bad to me bro...


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks bro... Im gonna keep on with the rest of the bike and see how it looks before paint...


----------



## warsr67 (Jan 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jun 8 2010, 09:40 PM~17732931
> *And handlebars.. Not sure if I like them yet...
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

i sent progress pics for them to post my pics,i guess ill go to the library and post them myself!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jun 8 2010, 08:45 PM~17733826
> *i sent progress pics for them to post my pics,i guess ill go to the library and post them myself!
> *


i know wat u mean :uh: mark


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jun 8 2010, 10:45 PM~17733826
> *i sent progress pics for them to post my pics,i guess ill go to the library and post them myself!
> *


got my pc done today.ill post them up today.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jun 9 2010, 05:40 PM~17741539
> *got my pc done today.ill post them up today.
> *




:wow:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Jun 6 2010, 04:00 PM~17710228
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IS THIS CAPTAIN AMERICA , OR EVEL KANIEVEL'S BIKE MIKE. EITHER ONE LOOKS BAD!


----------



## just ripe (Feb 18, 2009)

here my ...U.S.A #1...chopper....... :cheesy:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

THATS SWEET BIG MIKE!!! :0 :wow: :0 :wow: :0


----------



## just ripe (Feb 18, 2009)

U.S.A #1!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Jun 9 2010, 11:38 PM~17743639
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Great looking chopper!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## warsr67 (Jan 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Jun 9 2010, 09:33 PM~17743552
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS ONE BADDDDDDDDDDDD BIKE MIKE.


----------



## Laidframe (Mar 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Jun 9 2010, 08:33 PM~17743552
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn :wow: thats bad ass. :thumbsup:


----------



## Laidframe (Mar 14, 2006)

Well heres what I have so far. I still have a few more little things to do before I can start painting


----------



## just ripe (Feb 18, 2009)

thanx brothers for comps!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## just ripe (Feb 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Laidframe_@Jun 9 2010, 10:18 PM~17744173
> *Well heres what I have so far. I still have a few more little things to do before I can start painting
> 
> 
> ...


  nice hijo.... :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Laidframe_@Jun 9 2010, 09:18 PM~17744173
> *Well heres what I have so far. I still have a few more little things to do before I can start painting
> 
> 
> ...




Sweet bro... :0


----------



## Laidframe (Mar 14, 2006)

Thanks guys


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Laidframe_@Jun 9 2010, 08:18 PM~17744173
> *Well heres what I have so far. I still have a few more little things to do before I can start painting
> 
> 
> ...



thats looking nice dave, keep up the good work bro! :thumbsup:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Laidframe_@Jun 9 2010, 11:18 PM~17744173
> *Well heres what I have so far. I still have a few more little things to do before I can start painting
> 
> 
> ...


very nice love the wheels / front end an tank..bad ass bike bro.. :thumbsup:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

a lil quick update on mine






























:biggrin:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Awww dam nice work Joe!!! :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

all the bikes look good.


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Laidframe+Jun 10 2010, 02:18 PM~17744173-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice frame work :thumbsup:


----------



## Laidframe (Mar 14, 2006)

Yes the front end is from the shaker Trike. I shortened it about 1/2 inch because I thought it would be easier then to modify the frame.


----------



## Laidframe (Mar 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Jun 9 2010, 10:18 PM~17744903
> *a lil quick update on mine
> 
> 
> ...


Bike is coming out good. :thumbsup: 

I wanted to get my build that low but decided it was to muck work for me to do in 1 month


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Heres Marks update pics i ned to post up for him.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

DAMN JOE AND DAVID THOSE R LOOKN SWEET GUYS KEEP UP THE GREAT CAN'T WAIT TOO SEE HOW THEY TURN OUT   

HOPE MY BIKE WILL LOOK AS GOOD AS BOTH OF URS :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

heres mine going to get the metallic base on in a few. :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Bikes are looking great....


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

My Marble base is drying. :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

i see some bike with it look like resin parts?


----------



## just ripe (Feb 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Jun 9 2010, 11:18 PM~17744903
> *a lil quick update on mine
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Picked up some paint today for the chopper. :biggrin: 

Iridescent Turquoise


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Laidframe_@Jun 10 2010, 04:18 AM~17744173
> *Well heres what I have so far. I still have a few more little things to do before I can start painting
> 
> 
> ...


lookin sick love the coffin tank and tripple trees


----------



## warsr67 (Jan 18, 2010)

up date on chopper


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Heres Marks chopper im posting it up for him.

Its his Moon eyes Chopper.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

thanx dave for posting my pics!


----------



## just ripe (Feb 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jun 12 2010, 12:17 PM~17767570
> *Heres Marks chopper im posting it up for him.
> 
> Its his Moon eyes Chopper.
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

damn mark your bike turned out sick looking


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jun 12 2010, 10:17 AM~17767570
> *Heres Marks chopper im posting it up for him.
> 
> Its his Moon eyes Chopper.
> ...


DAMN MARK THAT LOOKS SWEET BRO  LOOKS KINDA LIKE A OLD SCHOOL CHOPPER :wow: I LIKES IT


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2010)

Nice build Mark.!!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jun 12 2010, 12:22 PM~17767600
> *thanx dave for posting my pics!
> *


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by warsr67+Jun 12 2010, 11:58 AM~17763640-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


awesome :thumbsup: ,got a hd fatboy look to it 


got my base coat down,apply clear today, pics soon


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Mark that bike came out sick bro!!!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jun 12 2010, 10:42 PM~17771287
> *Mark that bike came out sick bro!!!
> *


x2


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

small update
not the best paint job ive done, trying to paint in winter sux 




























going to let this dry for a few days then start assembly


----------



## Laidframe (Mar 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Damaged_@Jun 13 2010, 12:06 AM~17772213
> *small update
> not the best paint job ive done, trying to paint in winter sux
> 
> ...


That kustom frame came out good. :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Laidframe_@Jun 13 2010, 06:23 AM~17773091
> *That kustom frame came out good.  :thumbsup:
> *


X2!!  :wow:


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

All done! This was a fun build. Deffinately wouldn't have done it without this fun build off thread. Thanks to whoever started it.


----------



## just ripe (Feb 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Jun 13 2010, 02:34 PM~17774925
> *All done! This was a fun build. Deffinately wouldn't have done it without this fun build off thread. Thanks to whoever started it.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Lookin' great up in here fellas!! I need to get off my @$$ and get goin' with mine. :happysad:


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

ALL BIKES ARE LOOKING GREAT GUYS KEEP IT UP.DAVID LET'S SEE SOME UPDATES ON YOUR CHOPPER.


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Jun 9 2010, 10:18 PM~17744903
> *a lil quick update on mine
> 
> 
> ...


NICE JOE!! LET'S SEE IT FINISHED.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

These bikes are sick fellas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Jun 16 2010, 05:10 PM~17808246
> *ALL BIKES ARE LOOKING GREAT GUYS KEEP IT UP.DAVID LET'S SEE SOME UPDATES ON YOUR CHOPPER.
> *


 :roflmao: GIVE HIM LIKE 6 MONTHS THEN HE WILL ! :rofl:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Jun 16 2010, 05:16 PM~17808303
> *NICE JOE!! LET'S SEE IT FINISHED.
> *


X2! JOE THAT SHITS COMING OUT DOPE !


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Jun 16 2010, 05:35 PM~17808504
> *:roflmao:  GIVE HIM LIKE 6 MONTHS THEN HE WILL !  :rofl:
> *


 :wow: -------> :0


----------



## warsr67 (Jan 18, 2010)

almost finish


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Jun 16 2010, 11:28 PM~17810306
> *
> 
> 
> ...



WOW...looks good.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

SORRY FELLAS BUT IM DROPPIN OUT OF THIS BUILD OFF NOT FEELIN THE BIKE. MY BIKE IS ORE THAN 50% DONE BUT JUST NOT IN TO IT NO MORE I'LL HAVE PICS OF IT OF WAT WAS DONE TO IT SOON TKS  :happysad: :uh:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jun 16 2010, 11:56 PM~17812202
> *SORRY FELLAS BUT IM DROPPIN OUT OF THIS BUILD OFF NOT FEELIN THE BIKE. MY BIKE IS ORE THAN 50% DONE BUT JUST NOT IN TO IT NO MORE I'LL HAVE PICS OF IT OF WAT WAS DONE TO IT SOON  TKS    :happysad:  :uh:
> *


WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Jun 16 2010, 08:28 PM~17810306
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NO HINGE ON THIS BITCH! :biggrin: GOOD JOB WILLIE!!!


----------



## warsr67 (Jan 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jun 17 2010, 01:56 AM~17812202
> *SORRY FELLAS BUT IM DROPPIN OUT OF THIS BUILD OFF NOT FEELIN THE BIKE. MY BIKE IS ORE THAN 50% DONE BUT JUST NOT IN TO IT NO MORE I'LL HAVE PICS OF IT OF WAT WAS DONE TO IT SOON  TKS    :happysad:  :uh:
> *


big dog i know you can finish itttttttttttttttttttttttttt. go for it.


----------



## just ripe (Feb 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Jun 16 2010, 10:28 PM~17810306
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bike lookin good willie....... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## just ripe (Feb 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jun 17 2010, 01:56 AM~17812202
> *SORRY FELLAS BUT IM DROPPIN OUT OF THIS BUILD OFF NOT FEELIN THE BIKE. MY BIKE IS ORE THAN 50% DONE BUT JUST NOT IN TO IT NO MORE I'LL HAVE PICS OF IT OF WAT WAS DONE TO IT SOON  TKS    :happysad:  :uh:
> *


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :banghead: :banghead: :buttkick: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Jun 17 2010, 05:20 PM~17818530
> *:thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :buttkick:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:
> *



X10!!! :wow: :nosad: :nosad: :nosad: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Jun 16 2010, 11:28 PM~17810306
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Jun 14 2010, 06:34 AM~17774925
> *All done! This was a fun build. Deffinately wouldn't have done it without this fun build off thread. Thanks to whoever started it.
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :h5:
nice bro, looks good 

im just about done with mine. got a few small details to add, i will finish it today then take some pics and post :biggrin:


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

sup guys had redo the paint on my bike. drop some simplegreen on it and the paint took a shit. so had to repaint it.              

the new paint is not wat i wanted but ill finish it.


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Jun 18 2010, 11:00 AM~17824879
> *sup guys had redo the paint on my bike. drop some simplegreen on it and the paint took a shit. so had to repaint it.
> 
> the new paint is not wat i wanted but ill finish it.
> *


WTF!!! WHAT IS SIMPLE GREEN DOING BY UR MODELS CARNAL?


----------



## just ripe (Feb 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Jun 18 2010, 01:00 PM~17824879
> *sup guys had redo the paint on my bike. drop some simplegreen on it and the paint took a shit. so had to repaint it.
> 
> the new paint is not wat i wanted but ill finish it.
> *


 :twak:  :twak: :banghead: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant:


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

Thanks to kustombuilder for starting this topic.:thumbsup:
it was a fun and challenging build for me.

anyway here is my chopper for the build off.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

that bike is sick^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## just ripe (Feb 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Damaged_@Jun 18 2010, 11:56 PM~17829729
> *Thanks to kustombuilder for starting this topic.:thumbsup:
> it was a fun and challenging build for me.
> 
> ...


 :wow: nice chopper homie!!!!!!!! :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jun 18 2010, 10:11 PM~17829825
> *that bike is sick^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> *


X2!! :0 :0   :wow: :wow:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

nice building in here guys.


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

DAMN DAMAGED THAT SHIT CAME OUT SICK!!! ACTUALLY LOOKS LIKE A PHOTOSHOOT FOR "EASYRIDERS" MAGAZINE!! :biggrin:


----------



## Laidframe (Mar 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Damaged_@Jun 18 2010, 10:56 PM~17829729
> *Thanks to kustombuilder for starting this topic.:thumbsup:
> it was a fun and challenging build for me.
> 
> ...


That came out nice. I really like how the open primary drive turned out. I am working on my primary, but its not coming out as real looking as yours.


----------



## warsr67 (Jan 18, 2010)

here is my chopper all finish


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jun 19 2010, 02:05 AM~17830500
> *DAMN DAMAGED THAT SHIT CAME OUT SICK!!! ACTUALLY LOOKS LIKE A PHOTOSHOOT FOR "EASYRIDERS" MAGAZINE!! :biggrin:
> *




X2 :wow:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Jun 19 2010, 03:30 PM~17833632
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Dam Willie.... :wow: Can I have it???? :biggrin: That chopper is BADDASS MISTER!!! :wow: :wow:


----------



## warsr67 (Jan 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jun 19 2010, 04:36 PM~17833663
> *Dam Willie.... :wow: Can I have it???? :biggrin:  That chopper is BADDASS MISTER!!! :wow:  :wow:
> *


thanks jimbo


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Extremely beautiful work fellas!! I am gonna hopefully get mine completed by Friday.


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Jun 19 2010, 06:30 PM~17833632
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice build, sidecar was a great touch. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jun 19 2010, 05:05 AM~17830500
> *DAMN DAMAGED THAT SHIT CAME OUT SICK!!! ACTUALLY LOOKS LIKE A PHOTOSHOOT FOR "EASYRIDERS" MAGAZINE!! :biggrin:
> *



X3


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

:happysad:


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jun 20 2010, 03:20 PM~17838956
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Nice color, Jameston is good to deal with.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jun 20 2010, 01:48 PM~17839590
> *
> *


Where's ur update pictures of ur chopper homeboy?


----------



## warsr67 (Jan 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jun 20 2010, 01:20 PM~17838956
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BIKE IS LOOKING GOOD


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Jun 20 2010, 05:57 PM~17840118
> *Where's ur update pictures of ur chopper homeboy?
> *


I was out of town for a week but im going to get right back on it this week.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

OK FELLAS AFTER TALKIN TO A FEW FRIENDS OF MINE AND JUST DESTROYING MY OTHER BIKE :biggrin: I'M BACK IN THIS MOFO. JUST DON'T KNOW IF I'LL FINISH ON TIME BUT I'M DETERMINE TO FINISH THIS BIKE TILL THEE END TKS


----------



## Laidframe (Mar 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jun 21 2010, 01:15 AM~17843073
> *OK FELLAS AFTER TALKIN TO A FEW FRIENDS OF MINE AND JUST DESTROYING MY OTHER BIKE :biggrin: I'M BACK IN THIS MOFO. JUST DON'T KNOW IF I'LL FINISH ON TIME BUT I'M DETERMINE TO FINISH THIS BIKE TILL THEE END TKS
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jun 21 2010, 03:15 AM~17843073
> *OK FELLAS AFTER TALKIN TO A FEW FRIENDS OF MINE AND JUST DESTROYING MY OTHER BIKE :biggrin: I'M BACK IN THIS MOFO. JUST DON'T KNOW IF I'LL FINISH ON TIME BUT I'M DETERMINE TO FINISH THIS BIKE TILL THEE END TKS
> *


 And thanks for the comps fellas!! I had to dunk it in brake fluid yeaterday but it'll get repainted today before I go to work so I should be done this week. :cheesy: I'mm glad y'all had this buildoff so I could finally have motivation to build it.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jun 20 2010, 11:20 AM~17838956
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN TONY THATS GONNA LOOK SWEET BRO  WEN ITS DONE  IS GOIN TO BE THE SAME COLOR BRO :cheesy:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Jun 20 2010, 12:30 AM~17833632
> *
> 
> 
> ...




SICK


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jun 21 2010, 10:14 AM~17844111
> *DAMN TONY THATS GONNA LOOK SWEET BRO   WEN ITS DONE   IS GOIN TO BE THE SAME COLOR BRO :cheesy:
> *


Thanks man! I sure hope I can get the same color match! I'll see tomorrow morning.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jun 21 2010, 07:21 AM~17844149
> *Thanks man! I sure hope I can get the same color match! I'll see tomorrow morning.
> *


THATS KOOL BRO HOPE IT COMES OUT SAME THE COLOR AGAIN- IM A WERK ON MY SHIT LATER TODAY :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jun 22 2010, 01:23 PM~17854974
> *
> *




whorein it up again huh :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 22 2010, 11:29 AM~17855034
> *whorein it up again huh :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Damaged_@Jun 18 2010, 10:56 PM~17829729
> *Thanks to kustombuilder for starting this topic.:thumbsup:
> it was a fun and challenging build for me.
> 
> ...


DAMN DAMAGED, THIS CHOPPER CAME OUT SICK HOMIE. BIG PROPS. 


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

Thanks to everyone who commented on my chopper

some excellent build's in this thread, look foward to seeing the unfinished builds completed


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

sup homies here you go my finished chopper ( big simba ) not to my likes but its done, im glad to be part of this competion, everyone great builds this was fun


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Jun 23 2010, 04:01 PM~17869041
> *sup homies here you go my finished chopper ( big simba ) not to my likes but its done, im glad to be part of this competion, everyone great builds this was fun
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD EMILIO! NEXT TIME KEEP YOUR MODELS AWAY FROM THE SIMPLE GREEN CARNAL.  :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Jun 23 2010, 04:01 PM~17869041
> *sup homies here you go my finished chopper ( big simba ) not to my likes but its done, im glad to be part of this competion, everyone great builds this was fun
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 DAMN EMILIO THIS LOOKS BADASS BRO  IT CAME OUT BETTER LIKE THIS :biggrin: THAN B4  LOL...... I LIKES IT :cheesy:


----------



## Laidframe (Mar 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Jun 23 2010, 05:01 PM~17869041
> *sup homies here you go my finished chopper ( big simba ) not to my likes but its done, im glad to be part of this competion, everyone great builds this was fun
> 
> 
> ...



that looks good. :thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jun 21 2010, 10:32 AM~17844210
> *THATS KOOL BRO HOPE IT COMES OUT SAME THE COLOR AGAIN- IM A WERK ON MY SHIT LATER TODAY  :biggrin:
> *


Got it repainted but needs clear. I'll hopefully have pictures tomorrow. These bikes look great guys!!


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jun 20 2010, 12:20 PM~17838956
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Nice work T!!! :cheesy:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Damaged_@Jun 18 2010, 10:56 PM~17829729
> *Thanks to kustombuilder for starting this topic.:thumbsup:
> it was a fun and challenging build for me.
> 
> ...




THATS CALEEEEEEEEEAN!!!! :0


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Jun 23 2010, 05:01 PM~17869041
> *sup homies here you go my finished chopper ( big simba ) not to my likes but its done, im glad to be part of this competion, everyone great builds this was fun
> 
> 
> ...




Big Simba looks TIGHT Emilio!!! :cheesy: Nice touch with the woodgrain Sr.Woodgrain!!! :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jun 21 2010, 01:15 AM~17843073
> *OK FELLAS AFTER TALKIN TO A FEW FRIENDS OF MINE AND JUST DESTROYING MY OTHER BIKE :biggrin: I'M BACK IN THIS MOFO. JUST DON'T KNOW IF I'LL FINISH ON TIME BUT I'M DETERMINE TO FINISH THIS BIKE TILL THEE END TKS
> *




:h5: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

thnkx everyone for the compz


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jun 23 2010, 06:03 PM~17870165
> *Got it repainted but needs clear. I'll hopefully have pictures tomorrow. These bikes look great guys!!
> *


   cant wait tony :wow:


----------



## just ripe (Feb 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Jun 23 2010, 06:01 PM~17869041
> *sup homies here you go my finished chopper ( big simba ) not to my likes but its done, im glad to be part of this competion, everyone great builds this was fun
> 
> 
> ...


  nice chopper hijo :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Laidframe (Mar 14, 2006)

Well I am not going to make tomorrows deadline, but I should be done by the July meeting. 

Heres a pic of my my finished seat. It came out a little uneven but I can live with that.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

dammit &&^%$##@#.I sprayed the clear on the chopper and it fucking krinckled up. :angry: 
_*dammit*_


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

I won't make the deadline but I'm gonna finish it anyways!!


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jun 26 2010, 11:59 AM~17893414
> *dammit &&^%$##@#.I sprayed the clear on the chopper and it fucking krinckled up. :angry:
> dammit
> *


U probley had grese finger prints on it!! Or u mixed 2 paints that react like laquer on top of enamel!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Jun 26 2010, 02:40 PM~17893630
> *U probley had grese finger prints on it!! Or u  mixed 2 paints that react like laquer on top of enamel!
> *


I think so too but I also noticed over the yrs I have major issues when I clear something and the temp of the plastic is one temp and the paint is another temp.
Good thing is I stripped it already and primered it already.I'm going to try again since the sun is out.at least I can show up with it mocked up.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jun 26 2010, 01:14 PM~17893483
> *I won't make the deadline but I'm gonna finish it anyways!!
> *



 Me either. Been so busy I barely had time to mess with it. I'm gonna finsh mine too tho'... :happysad:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jun 26 2010, 02:04 PM~17893728
> *I think so too but I also noticed over the yrs I have major issues when I clear something and the temp of the plastic is one temp and the paint is another temp.
> Good thing is I stripped it already and primered it already.I'm going to try again since the sun is out.at least I can show up with it mocked up.
> *



Atta boy David.  Keep ya head up bro. Your further along than me. :happysad:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Laidframe_@Jun 26 2010, 10:43 AM~17892717
> *Well I am not going to make tomorrows deadline, but I should be done by the July meeting.
> 
> Heres a pic of my my finished seat. It came out a little uneven but I can live with that.
> ...



Shit it's lookin' cool Laid! Where'd you get them seat decals anyway? :happysad:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jun 26 2010, 03:24 PM~17893826
> *Atta boy David.  Keep ya head up bro. Your further along than me. :happysad:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

I THINK WE SHOOD GET SUM MORE TIME TO FINISH THIS SHIT :biggrin: WAT DO U GUYS THINK AND HOW MUCH DO WE NEED MORE POST UP

1 MONTH

2 MONTHS

6 MONTHS 

3YRS

5YRS 
HAHAHAHA CHECK ONE :cheesy:


----------



## Laidframe (Mar 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jun 26 2010, 07:46 PM~17895367
> *I THINK WE SHOOD GET SUM MORE TIME TO FINISH THIS SHIT  :biggrin: WAT DO U GUYS THINK AND HOW MUCH DO WE NEED MORE POST UP
> 
> 1 MONTH
> ...


1 more month should be good for me.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Laidframe_@Jun 26 2010, 07:24 PM~17895531
> *1 more month should be good for me.
> *


SOUNDS GOOD TO ME :cheesy: WHO ELSE :biggrin:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Laidframe_@Jun 26 2010, 07:24 PM~17895531
> *1 more month should be good for me.
> *



yea one more month - sup guys :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Jun 26 2010, 10:42 PM~17896826
> *yea one more month - sup guys  :biggrin:
> *


HAHAHA HEY JOE U NEED SUM KB YRS FOR URS :biggrin: 

SUPP JOE QUE PASA LISTO FOR 2MARO :happysad:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jun 26 2010, 10:52 PM~17896875
> *HAHAHA HEY JOE U NEED SUM KB YRS FOR URS :biggrin:
> 
> SUPP JOE QUE PASA LISTO FOR 2MARO :happysad:
> *



uuuu, thats was funny, i dont think im gonna make it


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jun 27 2010, 01:26 AM~17896720
> *SOUNDS GOOD TO ME :cheesy: WHO ELSE  :biggrin:
> *


Me 2!!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jun 27 2010, 12:52 AM~17896875
> *HAHAHA HEY JOE U NEED SUM KB YRS FOR URS :biggrin:
> 
> SUPP JOE QUE PASA LISTO FOR 2MARO :happysad:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jun 27 2010, 07:16 AM~17897732
> *:uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Jun 26 2010, 11:42 PM~17896826
> *yea one more month - sup guys  :biggrin:
> *



:yessad: :banghead: :happysad:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jun 27 2010, 08:16 AM~17897732
> *:uh:
> *




:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jun 27 2010, 11:29 AM~17898329
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:wave:


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

one month would be cool a little behind havent touched it in 2 weeks,life is a little busy lately 
thanks again for letting me in the build


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

CAN SUMBODY POST ANY PICS OF MY BIKE FROM THE SHOW TODAY :biggrin: TKS


----------



## Laidframe (Mar 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jun 27 2010, 08:46 PM~17902341
> *CAN SUMBODY POST ANY PICS OF MY BIKE FROM THE SHOW TODAY  :biggrin: TKS
> *



This is the only pic I have


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

thats looking good dave !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Laidframe (Mar 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Jun 27 2010, 09:04 PM~17902561
> *thats looking good dave !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *



oops..... thats bigdoggs bike from todays show. 

My bike is pretty much in the same condition as my last progress shot


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Laidframe_@Jun 27 2010, 08:02 PM~17902536
> *This is the only pic I have
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 TKS DAVE


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

how are you guys doing the spark plugs?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

chopper update. :biggrin:


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain+Jun 24 2010, 10:01 AM~17869041-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  

so is build-off being extended a month, if so would you fella's mind if i built another-one


----------



## just ripe (Feb 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jun 28 2010, 09:21 PM~17911924
> *chopper update. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Jun 28 2010, 10:53 PM~17913002
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jun 28 2010, 08:24 PM~17910638
> *how are you guys doing the spark plugs?
> *


Not sure if this is 100% accurate, but close to it.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jun 29 2010, 04:02 PM~17918947
> *Not sure if this is 100% accurate, but close to it.
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

THE BIKES R OFF THE HOOK BROS. :thumbsup: :x:


----------



## Laidframe (Mar 14, 2006)

I was brush painting the belt and it wasnt coming out right, so I think I need to get some new paint. Still need to do a few more things, but I am sure you get the idea.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Laidframe_@Jun 29 2010, 07:24 PM~17921801
> *I was brush painting the belt and it wasnt coming out right, so I think I need to get some new paint. Still need to do a few more things, but I am sure you get the idea.
> 
> 
> ...


damn dave that looks good bro :wow:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jun 29 2010, 09:45 PM~17922750
> *damn dave that looks good bro :wow:
> *



Yeah it does... :wow:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jun 28 2010, 07:21 PM~17911924
> *chopper update. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jun 30 2010, 09:13 PM~17931227
> *
> *


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 1 2010, 12:54 AM~17932196
> *
> *



:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: pic's :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Jun 30 2010, 10:59 PM~17932243
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  pic's    :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:uh: TE DIGO :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

I dont know if i amd feeling the red.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

It's different...I like it.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jul 1 2010, 06:45 PM~17939545
> *It's different...I like it.
> *


you really think the red will be ok?


----------



## Laidframe (Mar 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jun 30 2010, 07:58 PM~17931055
> *Yeah it does... :wow:
> *


Thanks guys


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Stayed up till 1 last nite and got the rims and chain done. :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

85Biarittz.Whats up bro.You see me putting in work. :wow:


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 2 2010, 03:21 PM~17945940
> *85Biarittz.Whats up bro.You see me putting in work. :wow:
> *


----------



## Highlander 64 (Feb 22, 2007)

Here is my unfinished chopper project. What do you guys think?


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Highlander 64_@Jul 3 2010, 01:17 AM~17951274
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :wow: :wow: :wow: THATS SICK DAVE


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jul 3 2010, 04:22 AM~17951279
> *:0  :0  :0  :wow:  :wow:  :wow: THATS SICK DAVE
> *


X2 WOW :wow:


----------



## Laidframe (Mar 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Highlander 64_@Jul 3 2010, 02:17 AM~17951274
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Highlander 64_@Jul 3 2010, 02:17 AM~17951274
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## warsr67 (Jan 18, 2010)

> Here is my unfinished chopper project. What do you guys think?
> [/..
> looking good :0 :0


----------



## just ripe (Feb 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Highlander 64_@Jul 3 2010, 03:17 AM~17951274
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: sweeeeeeeet dave :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

this bike is sweet d.a :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Laidframe (Mar 14, 2006)

Just finished the shifter and painting the belt. Now its time to detail the pulleys.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Laidframe_@Jul 6 2010, 06:54 PM~17977787
> *Just finished the shifter and painting the belt. Now its time to detail the pulleys.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 DAMN DAVE THATS LOOKN GOOD BRO  :wow: BETTER THAN MINES :biggrin:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Got mine repainted and cleared today. I hope to have it done by Friday. Maybe sooner if the clear dries soon enough.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jul 10 2010, 03:54 PM~18011224
> *Got mine repainted and cleared today. I hope to have it done by Friday. Maybe sooner if the clear dries soon enough.
> 
> 
> ...





:wow: what color is that?


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Scalefinishes.com Bumblebee Yellow cleared with Scalefinishes.com clearcoat.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jul 10 2010, 05:04 PM~18011613
> *Scalefinishes.com Bumblebee Yellow cleared with Scalefinishes.com clearcoat.
> *


 :thumbsup: thanks bro!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## Laidframe (Mar 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jul 10 2010, 05:58 PM~18012711
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Paint job came out good.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jul 10 2010, 02:54 PM~18011224
> *Got mine repainted and cleared today. I hope to have it done by Friday. Maybe sooner if the clear dries soon enough.
> 
> 
> ...



That color is sick !!!!!!!!!!

Screams for me to paint a low low with that as the base !


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jul 10 2010, 08:58 PM~18012711
> *
> 
> 
> ...





motor looks sick!


----------



## Laidframe (Mar 14, 2006)

I was bored so I thought I would mock up the bike for some pics. I noticed a dust speck on the fender so I hope I can sand it out without doing to much damage, I still have about 4 more coats to put on it so it should be ok. I didnt like the way the tank was coming out so I stripped it, and this is only the first basecoat. I just realized that I haven't even started on the oil tank.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2010)

Mock up looks real good. Like the fab work on the gas tank.


----------



## Laidframe (Mar 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Jul 10 2010, 08:56 PM~18013805
> *Mock up looks real good. Like the fab work on the gas tank.
> *


Thanks


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Laidframe_@Jul 10 2010, 10:50 PM~18013765
> *I was bored so I thought I would mock up the bike for some pics. I noticed a dust speck on the fender so I hope I can sand it out without doing to much damage, I still have about 4 more coats to put on it so it should be ok. I didnt like the way the tank was coming out so I stripped it, and this is only the first basecoat. I just realized that I haven't even started on the oil tank.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## just ripe (Feb 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Laidframe_@Jul 10 2010, 09:50 PM~18013765
> *I was bored so I thought I would mock up the bike for some pics. I noticed a dust speck on the fender so I hope I can sand it out without doing to much damage, I still have about 4 more coats to put on it so it should be ok. I didnt like the way the tank was coming out so I stripped it, and this is only the first basecoat. I just realized that I haven't even started on the oil tank.
> 
> 
> ...


sweeeeeeeet bro... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

*I got it completed; at least as complete as I'm gonna get it. I enjoyed building it actually. Thanks for lettin' me in on the buildoff *  .


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2010)

Looks good Tonio. Really like that color.


----------



## just ripe (Feb 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jul 11 2010, 08:16 PM~18019766
> *I got it completed; at least as complete as I'm gonna get it. I enjoyed building it actually. Thanks for lettin' me in on the buildoff   .
> 
> 
> ...


  sweeeeeeeet choppppppper homie....... :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Jul 11 2010, 07:51 PM~18020618
> * sweeeeeeeet choppppppper homie....... :biggrin:
> *


X2!!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------

